# Stadtplan mit Freehand Mx



## PHeimann (29. November 2004)

Hallo,  
wir sind mit unserem Stadtplan jetzt in der letzten heißen Phase. Das heißt, die nächsten Schritte sind exportieren und drucken. Wir arbeiten mit Freehand Mx auf einem mittlerweile auf 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher aufgerüsteten PC. Unser Stadtplan ist auf eine Größe auf 11 MB mit vielen Vektorobjekten angewachsen.

Jetzt meine Frage: Wir haben schon einige Versuche hinter uns tiff, jpg und gif zu exportieren. Allerdings funktioniert das nur mit niedriger Pixel-Einstellung und führt zu einer „miserablen“ Qualität.  
Habe schon hier im Forum gesucht und verschiedene Antworten gefunden, die darauf hindeuten, dass das mit dem Export aus Freehand Mx scheinbar nicht so einfach/toll ist.

Wir benötigen auf jeden Fall ein brauch- und lesbares Pixelbild (Grundlage für weitere Pläne, Internet) und wissen nicht weiter.

Wäre schön wenn uns jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Danke!
Petra


----------



## steffenjohne (29. November 2004)

Hallo,

exportiert den Stadtplan als EPS (mit Tiff Vorschau). Das kann dann mit dem Acrobat Distiller in ein PDF umgewandelt werden. Da ihr ja ein Pixelbild benötigt, könnt ihr es auch als PSD-Datei exportieren. Das kann mann dann mit Photoshop weiterverarbeiten.

Steffen


----------

